# new to bristol - and wanting to meet like minded folk



## starfishflowers (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi there

Just moved to Bristol and been trying to work out how to meet like minded people, when i found this site!

Abit about me - work hard during the week and like to take various narcotics at the weekend, meet randoms, talk bollocks and laugh.

Feels abit strange being in a city where i know very little people - but i want to change that.

Me: female and soon to be 31 in March.

Want to look forward to a summer of festival fun - but finding that most of my mates are not really going to many this year. So......................

help!!


----------



## Isambard (Feb 10, 2008)

starfishflowers said:


> Hi there
> like to take various narcotics at the weekend, meet randoms, talk bollocks and laugh.



No one like that in Bristol.
Reccomend a night out in Nempnett Thrubwell.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm a grumpy old git so no idea what youngsters like to do these days, but welcome to the big shitty


----------



## starfishflowers (Feb 10, 2008)

Nempnett Thrubwell it is then


----------



## starfishflowers (Feb 10, 2008)

oh yeah, and i am looking for a 'cool' house share......... dont want much do i.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2008)

So roughly where were you before ?

Bigger or smaller ?


----------



## starfishflowers (Feb 10, 2008)

Come down from the Nothern lands to try out the South West Country. Living with a girl from work at mo, with her bloke, but cos i wanna meet people and stuff - thinking a random house share may be the way forward.

Wanna be around Easton and surrounds, currently in Bed Down.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2008)

The Bristol lot are a bit elusive, but no doubt some of the regulars'll be along in a bit. 

I was a very infrequent lurker here for the first few years until the B&SW forum appeared. 

Bristol's a decent place. It would be perfect if it was nearer the Cornish coast 

As to the "like-minded" bit - best get reading and posting bollocks on the boards


----------



## starfishflowers (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for some faith! i need it at the mo..


----------



## Isambard (Feb 10, 2008)

Where are all the peeps? Probably on a massive comedown or dribbling in the corner with a bottle of poppers!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2008)

It's a nice day here too.







I really ought to go out somewhere on my bike.


----------



## Geri (Feb 10, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Where are all the peeps? Probably on a massive comedown or dribbling in the corner with a bottle of poppers!



I've been sweating on the sofa with a nasty virus.


----------



## dervish (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the boards starfish!

You sound like your going to fit in ok in Brizzle. Half the city closes down during festival season! 

Most of us here are nice enough, if a bit weird. We have (very) infrequent meetups, keep an eye on the thread and join in on the next one. If not there are quite a few of us going festivalling this summer. 

It's been far too nice a day, shame I've been watching it through the window at work. 

Maybe we are due for another meetup? Specially as the weather is getting so much better.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Bath meetups are better imo 

(cos I go to those obv)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2008)

.


----------



## starfishflowers (Feb 10, 2008)

folks - you ve brightened up my day


----------



## Isambard (Feb 10, 2008)

Geri said:


> I've been sweating on the sofa with a nasty virus.



((((((((Butchers)))))))))


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 10, 2008)

it's probably time for another party

*said optimistically in the hope someone will volunteer to host it*


----------



## Geri (Feb 11, 2008)

Starfishflowers, you should just move to Easton and start hanging around in the Plough. I'm sure you will meet loads of like minded people that way. Most people I know from that scene don't do drugs anymore, we're too old and burned out!


----------



## starfishflowers (Feb 11, 2008)

Easton is the plan!

Was in the plough for New Years Eve and just before Christmas - enjoyed it very much! 

Rubbbbishhhh - never too old!!


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 13, 2008)

starfishflowers said:


> oh yeah, and i am looking for a 'cool' house share......... dont want much do i.



Myself and a friend (male and 35, 40 respectively) are moving into a lovely place in Totterdown. If we can sublet our downstairs front room, you're more than welcome  

Dunno about 'cool' though 

[He goes off to do some big pimpin']

A few of us are going off to the Cardiff meetup in the next few weeks, come join us....?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2008)

dervish said:


> Welcome to the boards starfish!
> 
> You sound like your going to fit in ok in Brizzle. Half the city closes down during festival season!
> 
> ...




There are plans afoot


----------



## keybored (Mar 13, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Bristol's a decent place. It would be perfect if it was nearer the Cornish coast.



Or a mile past it.


----------



## Geri (Mar 14, 2008)

keypulse said:


> Or a mile past it.



Fuck off.


----------



## keybored (Mar 14, 2008)

Geri said:


> Fuck off.


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 19, 2008)

rendez vous??????


----------



## JTG (Mar 19, 2008)

starfishflowers said:


> rendez vous??????



is the name of a very nice chippie/caff behind the Hippodrome on Denmark Street

We's all off to Klub Kabu at the Blue Mountain on Friday week if you'd care to join the collective


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 19, 2008)

thanking you...thats my moving to Easton weekend so may have to pass..........gonna be hard work as it is - without having to do it whilst on a comedown..... but we will see..... x x Bon Soir


----------



## JTG (Mar 19, 2008)

I do most things on a comedown, it seems to suit me better


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 19, 2008)

sometimes i can cope- sometimes not!! Think i had the longest on record the other week - twas a struggle


----------



## space-hopper (Mar 20, 2008)

come on, come to kabu with us ..... you know you want to.. and i don't even live in bristol


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 20, 2008)

space-hopper said:


> come on, come to kabu with us ..... you know you want to.. and i don't even live in bristol



Can i arrange to meet you all somewhere first........have a look in - then if you look like you re gonna scare the fuck out of me - i can run away and you ll never know who i was!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2008)

If you are moving to Easton then perhaps we could do an east Bristol meet-all 5 of us.....

If you like singing then check out Easton community choir- its cool- Tueday nights at 7.30pm at Easton community centre. I'm the one with very curly hair


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 6, 2008)

Isambard said:


> No one like that in Bristol.
> Reccomend a night out in Nempnett Thrubwell.



Nempnett OR Thrubwell though?

We need to know


----------

